
This App Helps Users Detect ATM Skimmers - rayascott
http://www.nextgov.com/mobile/2017/10/app-helps-users-detect-atm-skimmers/141439/
======
red5tar
So i can find a skimmer like this, reverse engineer its connectivity and use
the thieves own tools for my gain?

